
AWS CodeBuild – Fully Managed Build Service - irs
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-codebuild-fully-managed-build-service/
======
danesparza
I'm curious: How does this match up with CircleCI / AppVeyor / Travis / or
other known build services?

------
vdnkh
What the hell is up with all this AWS spam? There's 8 links on the front page
about AWS submitted by the same two people. 19 AWS posts submitted in the past
24 hours.

~~~
danesparza
AWS is having an event:
[https://reinvent.awsevents.com/](https://reinvent.awsevents.com/)

